# Adult Only Campsites



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi all,

This does not apply to us as we have no children anymore. But are adult only campsites a case of age discrimination ? 

I have no personal view but just pondered the legalities, could a campsite ( or any other business ) advertise for only people under 50 or 40 etc. 

John


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Lots of sites are listed as 'Adult Only'.
I it gives you the option of selecting those sites that maybe a bit more quiet, for those who are looking for a perhaps peaceful location. 
We have experianced all type of sites during our travels and I have to say that there have been times when we just wanted to get away from it all and those Adult Only sites fit the bill wonderfully.

I don't suppose they are breaking any rules or laws, otherwise there wouldn't be so many available & folk obviously agree, as they wouldn't also be so popular.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

How about a pensioners club, can they be prosecuted for age discrimination if they don't allow members under the age of 10 :roll: 

Wobby


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> But are adult only campsites a case of age discrimination ?


Of course it's discrimination - but it's not illegal.

Many other examples including wobby's. :lol:

"could a campsite ( or any other business ) advertise for only people under 50 or 40 etc. "

Yes- providing it's just to camp and not work there :wink:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I agree with them and we have sprogs sometimes you just want peace and quiet and much as I love the little dears its nice to be without them. You have a choice if you don't want to use them you don't have to.

Greenie :lol:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> You have a choice if you don't want to use them you don't have to.


Absolutely :wink:

Got one lined up in Devon next week: campsite-not sprogs :wink:


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

I wonder if anybody has ever campaigned for families only sites.I can think of arguments for it
Bri


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

brianamelia said:


> I wonder if anybody has ever campaigned for families only sites.I can think of arguments for it
> Bri


I thought there were loads of those.
Gary


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

you maybe right but ive never seen a site advertising families only
Bri


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Adult only sites,mmmmmmm is that not for swingers :roll: :roll: :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Les


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

lifestyle said:


> Adult only sites,mmmmmmm is that not for swingers :roll: :roll: :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Les


i was trying to be diplomatic
Bri


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

lifestyle said:


> Adult only sites,mmmmmmm is that not for swingers :roll: :roll: :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Les


That depends on your lifestyle, lifestyle :wink: :lol:


----------



## TwoplusOne (Nov 9, 2008)

I would suggest adult and dogs only sites then I would know which to avoid.! 

If I enjoyed dogs barking on site I would either take my own or play a recording. 

Now I know that I have stirred a hornets nest. : : :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

TwoplusOne said:


> I would suggest adult and dogs only sites then I would know which to avoid.! : : :lol:


Now would that be a swingers and dogging site ?.


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Adults only site - we prefer quite relaxing times

Family only sites - we have kids and prefer a site where we can let them roam and have fun without worrying the next door pitch aren't taken by Victor Meldrew & wife

I see nothing wrong with either, and would welcome both descriptions

Sod the law


----------



## mondo33 (Feb 17, 2009)

We tend to use these so called Adults only sites but to be honest some of em are worse than "Normal" ones.A lot of these sites have a plethora of tourers on em with vans full of dogs and these are sometimes worse than kids at least a kid will sleep eventually..one site we were on our nearest nieghbours.. dog barked incessantly all night spoke to him the next morning he said oh did it keep you awake sorry can't stop it barking I asked to be moved and I was.. don't mind a bit of woofing but all night NO Thanks
I go away to relax so a pooch woofing all night long is in no way relaxing


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

hmmmm dogs


so we now have

1. adults only (no dogs)
2. families only (no dogs)
3. adults onlt (with dogs)
4. families only (with dogs)
6. adults only (who dont care if there are dogs or not)
7. families only (who dont care if there are dogs or not)
8. swingers only (without dogs)
9. swingers only (with dogs - thier partner)
10. swingers only (with canine dogs)

OMFG this could get confusing!


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> TwoplusOne said:
> 
> 
> > I would suggest adult and dogs only sites then I would know which to avoid.! : : :lol:
> ...


Now we are getting somewhere :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TwoplusOne (Nov 9, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Tezmcd said:


> Family only sites - we have kids and prefer a site where we can let them roam and have fun


There is the reason why "Adult Only" sites are doing so well.

And before you all start, yes I have kids, well they were now 27 and 29


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

steco1958 said:


> Tezmcd said:
> 
> 
> > Family only sites - we have kids and prefer a site where we can let them roam and have fun
> ...


And this is the reason i feel family only sites would do well


----------



## TwoplusOne (Nov 9, 2008)

I am a member of the wrinkly generation and I am quite happy to share a campsite with children. There is more activity and life about and god forbid, I think like all of us, I will have enough time in years to come to sit and contemplate a lot of worn out faces in a pensioner home!

Never had problems with a site with children. Great stay at Ferry Meadows the last week in October. (School mid-term break)


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

As newbies to M/H world, we would actively seek out "adults only" sites.

Our sons are in their 30's now and when they were small, we tried not to inflict their boisterous personalities too much on other people whilst on holiday.

Having had an expensive holiday in the Maldives ruined earlier this year by an Italian family from hell complete with two young children that screamed non stop for 10 days, we are not exactly too keen to have repeat experienes when we do purchase our M/H.

Just for info, I was in our lovely old village pub recently when 16 children between 8 and 10 came charging in with a few adults. It turned out it was a child's birthday party and they had picked a pub!!! All the regulars walked out....we felt sorry for the landlord as the person booking the party just said it was for around 20 people and conveniently forgot to mention they were children.

I will now switch of Victor Meldrew mode!!!

Hornets nest now stirred I fear?


----------



## TwoplusOne (Nov 9, 2008)

b2tus said:


> As newbies to M/H world, we would actively seek out "adults only" sites.
> 
> "Our sons are in their 30's now and when they were small, we tried not to inflict their boisterous personalities too much on other people whilst on holiday."
> 
> Yes I agree. I would not appreciate it either. I do think however that there is a modicum of control exercised by the parents and wardens of the Caravan Club.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Dont get me wrong, I also use so called family sites (normal sites not adult only) but I do think that either I have become less tolerant, or the kids have less respect for other people on site as they around other peoples units, never around there own unit.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

b2tus said:


> As newbies to M/H world, we would actively seek out "adults only" sites.
> 
> Our sons are in their 30's now and when they were small, we tried not to inflict their boisterous personalities too much on other people whilst on holiday.
> 
> ...


I will share with you a experience that happened to us, a family of 4 last week. we stayed at Skelwith fold in Ambleside.We went out for the day and returned at 10pm to be greeted by the two sets of couples opposite drinking and shouting until the early hours.Next day I reported it and moved.So dont think its only kids that make a noise.Its about individuals and what respect they have for each other but everybody has different opinions on whats acceptable
Bri


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

"the driveway site"

this is a place where you can wildcamp at no charge, EHU is free, water is free - there will be no annoyance beyond what your normal daily lives endure - and you're real bed is only a few yard away - and there is no need to bring along a supply of chill pills

I think I have hit on a new idea here!

On the other hand, if you choose to travel about you will find different circumstances at each place you visit - some you will love - some you will hate


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I only book adult only sites now, I got fed up of badly behaved parents letting their kids use my MH as a goal post :? 

I wish the adults only sites meant no dogs either as badly behaved dog owners letting their dogs bark for ages at a time.

Please note I do not blame the kids or the dogs as it is their parents and owners respectively who are at fault in my view.

I enjoy peace and quiet and look for sites that will provide that for me 

Karl


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

You've given me an odd image in my head now Grommet, of a dog not bringing her puppies up well enough, letting them out at silly times to play football against your wall and drink beer in the park. :lol: :lol: 

You call the dogs' mother a bitch and expect her offspring not to bark you?? :lol: :lol: 

Back on topic - I think it is a little ageist, but on the other hand I think there must be a loophole that allows them to operate legally for reasons of specialism. It is much like park home sites whom only allow over 50's - in theory that is descrimination - and I do know of someone who stated that when buying a park home, a the owner suprisingly backed down. He was hardly a party animal being mid thirties, and only said it as a joke! He was allowed to live on the site, they just asked he had no wild parties....

I think adult sites do have a place for the older campers whom want a bit of peice, I think family sites do already exist - but moreso on the commercial side, as these have the financial backing to incorporate the additional entertainment and facilities kids enjoy. Quite an outlay for a private park to have theatres, swimming pools arcades, go karts, kids clubs etc.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

gromett said:


> I only book adult only sites now, I got fed up of badly behaved parents letting their kids use my MH as a goal post :?
> 
> I wish the adults only sites meant no dogs either as badly behaved dog owners letting their dogs bark for ages at a time.
> 
> ...


Ditto


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If I'm honest I can't get fussed about any particular category of site.

We've been on sites where one or two children have been a pain - but on others we've watched with interest as children of different nationalities make friends and gradually leaning to communicate.

We've had our nights and days disturbed by dogs but at other sites we've had a laugh at the antics of some dogs.

We've camped next to adults who made so much noise we've contemplated all sorts of revenge attacks- but we've met some wonderful and interesting people on others and picked up lots of tips.

You win some, you lose some and you can't tar all children, dogs or adults with the same brush.

G


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Spot on Grizzly, good post that summarises everybodys post
Bri


----------



## dragonflyer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Adults only*

It is definitely a matter of picking your site thoughtfully and then hoping that others have respect.

I agree with grizzly that it can be very entertaining watching children test their abilities, just a shame about the volume control.

I did however think that a number of sites elected to be adults only due to hazards on the property. I recall reading that one site went that way after a nasty incident when a child nearly drowned in one of the ponds.

Joyce


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Grizzly, I totally agree with you. However after having had too many relaxing weekends ruined by dogs and kids I have opted for the adults only sites to try and minimise my Victor Meldrew outbursts :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Karl


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I'm not against children per se.

However I am annoyed at unruly children who create unacceptable noise, running around other peoples pitches and kicking footballs around other peoples pitches/motorhomes.

Parents often do not seem to care so long as their children are out of THEIR hair!

We do have a dog (springer spaniel) who is pretty good and only barks when there is a reason, usually (thankfully). I also do not like barking dogs.

If she does bark we get her to stop as we know it will be annoying to others.

Certainly having Adult only sites is a good idea, choice is good. I also feel sorry for camp site owners who have had their sites vandalised by children.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> If I'm honest I can't get fussed about any particular category of site.
> 
> We've been on sites where one or two children have been a pain - but on others we've watched with interest as children of different nationalities make friends and gradually leaning to communicate.
> 
> ...


Here! Here! I agree totally with your attitude Grizzly! 

Sue


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

So the answer is- it is ageist but illegal. Nice to see we have a real cross section of views mainly of the opinion that " each to their own". 

I like well balanced views  .

John


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Slightly OT - though perhaps under the hearding of Adults Only sites- is our experience one night at the Jean Moulin aire in La Rochelle.

We'd parked under the trees for shade and a Spanish couple squeezed in very very close to us for the same reason. They started cooking their supper just as we went to bed and then, very noisily, washed up with much clattering and pump running. 

Then they started to make love ! Not just quietly and discreetly but, by the sound of it, in all 4 corners of the van and very vocally. They had a yappy little dog who obviously enjoyed the proceedings as well and had to bark even louder to make himself heard.

We discussed getting up and moving elsewhere, banging on their windows, letting their tyres down, setting fire to their van and holding up cards a la ice skating competitions awarding performance points.

Eventually we all went to sleep but, next morning, as we left, I made sure we woke their dog and got Senor out of bed to take him for walkies.
Had I been able to do more than the basics in Spanish I'd have left them a note too.

All part of life's rich pageant but it didn't feel like it at the time.

G


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> So the answer is- it is ageist but illegal.


If you mean the answer to the OP- er, no. It's ageist but LEGAL


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Grizzly
_
Then they started to make love ! Not just quietly and discreetly but, by the sound of it, in all 4 corners of the van and very vocally._

Ah, those were the days - sadly a dim and distant memory for me now!!!!


----------

